# residential work (Mexico)



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

*more pictures*


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your not getting shot at in Mexico are you?????


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

what do you mean by shot at. Do you mean shot by a gun???? no!!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> what do you mean by shot at. Do you mean shot by a gun???? no!!!!!


 There are a ton of drug lords fighting down there isn't there? I hear it on the news all the time about gun fights.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> There are a ton of drug lords fighting down there isn't there? I hear it on the news all the time about gun fights.


that's mostly over there just south of arz and cali I believe. They found some guys hanging from a bridge today and the other day a bunch of headless bodies in a car, with a head on top of the car or something....brutal stuff.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> that's mostly over there just south of arz and cali I believe. They found some guys hanging from a bridge today and the other day a bunch of headless bodies in a car, with a head on top of the car or something....brutal stuff.


that sure makes a statement, doesnt it.

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> that's mostly over there just south of arz and cali I believe. They found some guys hanging from a bridge today and the other day a bunch of headless bodies in a car, with a head on top of the car or something....brutal stuff.


 Brutal stuff it is.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like the scotch tape, never seen it used until now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I really like the scotch tape, never seen it used until now.


Is Scotch tape a precursor to Scotchcoat? :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Is Scotch tape a precursor to Scotchcoat? :blink:


arent they both made by 3m?

~Matt


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

william1978 said:


> There are a ton of drug lords fighting down there isn't there? I hear it on the news all the time about gun fights.


 
the drug fight is most dangerous in the north of Mexico. They have the bordr controled. I live in the middle west of Mexico. The drug fights are not SO common here as in the border.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Mexico has got some fun stuff. I found this in a hotel in Purtocitos, Baja California. I wasn't staying there, just took a ride south from San Felipe and stopped for a couple of beers and checked things out. Yes, it was live.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Square D! 

Seen scotch tape wrap a number of times, always awesome.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you ask him how many times it blew up before he called?


nice touch with the speaker wire.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

*What we found today*

We found more shorts.
Those lamps are a very very dangerous fire hazard. 8 out of 10 lamps had shorts.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Did you ask him how many times it blew up before he called?
> 
> 
> nice touch with the speaker wire.


I think she got tired after the 15th blew up.:laughing:
We have been there a week beacuse she doesn´t have a big budget to rewire, so we just rewire the wires that have shorts and check the other wires to see if they are O.K. Most mexican electricians don´t know or use color codes so we (we do follow them) have to decode their strange codes. The las electrician used all the colors he could find. We have to spend time decoding his strange code. He has different colors in each room so we have to do a lot of decoding!!!!:blink:
The speaker wire was there because the owner wanted "invisible wire" so the last electrician said O.K. i´ll do it!!!! He used the speaker wire!!!! What is wrong with him. He even caused a short on those wires.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Where in Mexico are you? Do you work for a large company?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

fraydo said:


> Where in Mexico are you? Do you work for a large company?


Jalisco.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Around Guadalajara? Just curious, if you are so far from the border how did you decide to use US standards?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

fraydo said:


> Around Guadalajara? Just curious, if you are so far from the border how did you decide to use US standards?


 
What???? I mean WTF? Is that a problem? We are not to use invisible speaker wire until the 2014 code cycle:blink:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

fraydo said:


> Around Guadalajara? Just curious, if you are so far from the border how did you decide to use US standards?


Beacuse those are the standards that should be used. You could almost say that there are no standarsd around here. Everybody uses any color of wire they find.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess the point to my question is if the trade as a whole down there is looking to develop a standard or are some sparkys taking what they learned here back to Mex? You know is it a new school vs old school kind of thing?


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Josue said:


> Beacuse those are the standards that should be used. You could almost say that there are no standarsd around here. Everybody uses any color of wire they find.



design issue


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

fraydo said:


> I guess the point to my question is if the trade as a whole down there is looking to develop a standard or are some sparkys taking what they learned here back to Mex? You know is it a new school vs old school kind of thing?


 I haven´t seen anybody use here in Mexico the same standard; some use red black and green, others only use green. I´ve never seen the same code of wiring. 
We are the ones I´ve SEEN use wire nuts. SOME peaople obviously use them because we buy them down here.
My point is that I suppose that we use american standards because we haven´t seen any here. I also think that the trade is just going to begin to develop or adopt standars. I think the problem is that many electricians here don´t really love what they do and mabey became "electricians" because they didn´t find aything else to do. This makes them not to care much and they don´t investigate or try to do anything new.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Josue said:


> Beacuse those are the standards that should be used. You could almost say that there are no standarsd around here. Everybody uses any color of wire they find.


You have great english skills for a Mexican. Most sheetrockers I know barely know english! But you, you're like a natural. You ever been to Rhode Island?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> You have great english skills for a Mexican. Most sheetrockers I know barely know english! But you, you're like a natural. You ever been to Rhode Island?


Thanks!!
My dad grew up in the border so he knows great English. I learned it form school, and by speaking it between family members and friends.
I´ve never been to Rhode Island.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

We honeymooned at Playa Del Carmen, across from Cozzumel. We stayed at an Iberostar resort so it's not like it was a shanty. The can light over the bathroom door was blinking, so I thought I'd take a look. I had just gotten out of the shower, and was soaking wet. When I pulled out the can guess what I found? Speaker wire, and butt splices, I slowly and carefully put it back in the ceiling, got dressed, and called the desk. They fixed it while we were at the beach. I never did have the nerve to pull it down agian and check what they did.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the pics. The answer is obvious since every electrician's work leaves a signature as distinctive and personal as a fingerprint. B.B. is the only electrical contractor who went illegally from the US to Mexico to find work.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> I haven´t seen anybody use here in Mexico the same standard; some use red black and green, others only use green. I´ve never seen the same code of wiring.
> We are the ones I´ve SEEN use wire nuts. SOME peaople obviously use them because we buy them down here.
> My point is that I suppose that we use american standards because we haven´t seen any here. I also think that the trade is just going to begin to develop or adopt standars. I think the problem is that many electricians here don´t really love what they do and mabey became "electricians" because they didn´t find aything else to do. This makes them not to care much and they don´t investigate or try to do anything new.


That is a common problem in the US also, too many "electricians" who don't love the craft, they fell into it somehow and they see it as just a job, not a career, and they just don't care about standards or quality of their work. Now it sounds like we will soon have to compete against Mexicans seeking to do our work here for $8 dollars an hour. Mexican "carpenters" are already here, and the owners and GC's love cheap labor more than anything else. Please respect your Trade and don't be a cheap slut if you end up doing electrical work in the US.

P.S. I have nothing against Mexicans, just people in general who dilute/pollute our skilled trades.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

danhasenauer said:


> That is a common problem in the US also, too many "electricians" who don't love the craft, they fell into it somehow and they see it as just a job, not a career, and they just don't care about standards or quality of their work. Now it sounds like we will soon have to compete against Mexicans seeking to do our work here for $8 dollars an hour. Mexican "carpenters" are already here, and the owners and GC's love cheap labor more than anything else. Please respect your Trade and don't be a cheap slut if you end up doing electrical work in the US.
> 
> P.S. I have nothing against Mexicans, just people in general who dilute/pollute our skilled trades.


If only BB hadn't painted those wires....:laughing: I tried to tell him but it wasn't in the book and he just WOULDN'T listen. :no:

BTW, Mexican electricians getting $8 an hour in the US? When did the price go up?:whistling2:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> If only BB hadn't painted those wires....:laughing: I tried to tell him but it wasn't in the book and he just WOULDN'T listen. :no:
> 
> BTW, Mexican electricians getting $8 an hour in the US? When did the price go up?:whistling2:


LOL! Good one!
I was projecting on when they get here...you mean THEY'RE HERE ALREADY?!?!?! Oh crap! lock the door!!!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> Love the pics. The answer is obvious since every electrician's work leaves a signature as distinctive and personal as a fingerprint.


I´d like to think that, but apparently most of the "electricians" here don´t know or follow the standards. This is very dangerous because they don´t understand the fire or electrocution hazards they are causing.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

Josue said:


> I´d like to think that, but apparently most of the "electricians" here don´t know or follow the standards. This is very dangerous because they don´t understand the fire or electrocution hazards they are causing.


That of course is good news for me. When they come here to ply their "trade," I will eventually get a phone call from the guy who hired them....after the smoke clears and the fire engines and ambulances have all left.:cowboy: There's always time and money to do it right the second time.

BTW, you can still see where BB's paint is left on the circuit breakers. It doesn't say you can't paint them either. :no:

I'll bet he was in the Navy. In the Navy they have a saying; "If it moves salute it, if it doesn't eat it, piss on it, or paint it."


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> That of course is good news for me. When they come here to ply their "trade," I will eventually get a phone call from the guy who hired them....after the smoke clears and the fire engines and ambulances have all left.:cowboy: There's always time and money to do it right the second time.
> ."


 

I just can´t understand people who don´t do their jobs right. IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO DO IT RIGHT, DON´T DO IT. DUH!!


----------

